# Introduction



## allison (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm a new member here. I have 3 cats. Cricket, a maine ****, Hanesome, a Himalyan, and Snickers, a munchkin. They are all rescues. 

I also love birds and I have two a Dusky Pionus Parrot named Kei and a Budgie named Sunshine. 

I'll share some pictures. 

Here's Cricket









Hanesome
















and snickers.

















Here are the birdys.
Kei








Sunshine


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You will love it here. I enjoyed the pictures of your "rescue" kitties 
and your birds. You can never post too many pictures! We love 
to hear all about your fur and feather family!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww what a cute family of cats / birds! Welcome to the forum Allison


----------



## allison (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcomes.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to catforum. Love the photos


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , you have some cute kitties there :wink: , but Cricket doesn't look like a MC to me though :? , maybe you can post a bigger pic? So small  .


----------



## allison (Apr 4, 2006)

Well Cricket isn't for sure one but we think she might be a mix. She weighs 16 pounds and she is trim. She's very tall too. Sorry but I don't have a bigger pic. :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! You're a real animal lover! It will be great to have you here on the forum.


----------



## allison (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you. 8)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Great looking bunch you have there!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok I'll give you my left arm, now can I have Hanesome? Be u di ful as we say in Jersey.


----------

